# My first sparring session



## Kevin__Huang (Feb 23, 2018)

I used to be kyokushin practioner around 1 or 2 years ago.. And then I stop doing it because I have no motivation..
I rarely do any sports after that except jogging (if I'm lazy, I didn't do it)

After two years of my 'sportless" experience, I decided to do muay thai which I just practiced it a month ago. 
It was hell at the beginning.. More harder than the kyokushin training.. 
I almost throw up on the for

After training for a month, my coach be like "Come on, put some gloves. You're gonna spar". 
It was after those hellish workout and I was exhausted. 
Since I'm still a beginner, it's just a boxing spar. 

First I spar with a newcomer like me. But he's sparred way before me. And yes he's pretty good at it...in my opinion. 
We did beat up each other but he landed more punch in me. 
He's so aggressive 
I'm exhausted and always be on my defense stance. 
My body become heavier. 
My breathing become heavier while doubting whether my punch can land on him or not. 
In fact, I'm too afraid to landing punches. 

My coach was like "Come on, you need to attack more, don't let him conner you".
Oh well I survived that 4 hellish minutes..
And my knees are shacking.. 

I took a break and sit down. And then my coach asked me "So, you still okay for another round?". 
I was like "hell yeah". 
And he was like "HAHAHA of course! That's what I called a muay thai fighter!"

The second person I spar seems to be more experience.  He got a good head movements, stamina, everything.. 
I was like "okay, I got this". 

While we spar, he's ability is beyond my expectations. He could land punches without getting hit. 

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin__Huang (Feb 23, 2018)

Damn, I miss click the send button...
Anyway let me continue, and again I'm afraid of punching and getting punched. 

My mind was like 100% defense.

My coach was like "KEVIN, REMEMBER NO FEAR!!! YOU NEED TO STRIKE MORE!!"

The round almost ended, and I can't land a single punch at all.. My coach was like "Just land him one punch Kevin".
And after he said that, I landed my punch in his head. 
And he was like "YES FINALLY YOU DID IT!! Now one punch more!"

In the end after 4 minutes of hellish sparing, all I could do is landing one punch.. ONE PUNCH 

Sent from my D2305 using Tapatalk


----------

